

C# Generics History: Some Photos From Feb 1999 - ajg1977
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/dsyme/archive/2011/03/15/net-c-generics-history-some-photos-from-feb-1999.aspx

======
nathanwdavis
Wow, he was originally told by product team members:

> that "generics is for academics only"

I can't imagine programming C# without generics!!

